# Samsung 305T vs Apple 30" Cinema Display



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been thinking of moving up to a 30" monitor and I was wondering if anyone has done a good comparison between the Samsung 305T and the Apple 30" Cinema Display. I do quite a bit of work on maps and large graphics so the increased real estate would really be nice

The Samsung is about $500 cheaper, about the same price I paid for my Apple 23" a few years back. One of the things I would also like to do is get a smaller 20" Samsung that rotates (like the 204B) and set it up beside in portrait mode for all my palettes (I like to keep a lot of them open when I'm doing graphics).

If I get the Apple 30", I'll keep my 23" for the palettes, but it doesn't rotate. I like the idea of portrait mode for the second monitor as it lessens the amount of horizontal movement I have to do with the mouse cursor.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMuck said:


> I've been thinking of moving up to a 30" monitor and I was wondering if anyone has done a good comparison between the Samsung 305T and the Apple 30" Cinema Display. I do quite a bit of work on maps and large graphics so the increased real estate would really be nice
> 
> The Samsung is about $500 cheaper, about the same price I paid for my Apple 23" a few years back. One of the things I would also like to do is get a smaller 20" Samsung that rotates (like the 204B) and set it up beside in portrait mode for all my palettes (I like to keep a lot of them open when I'm doing graphics).
> 
> If I get the Apple 30", I'll keep my 23" for the palettes, but it doesn't rotate. I like the idea of portrait mode for the second monitor as it lessens the amount of horizontal movement I have to do with the mouse cursor.


iMuck here is a review of the Samsung 305T at Trusted Reviews. Their reviews are very thorough and I have found them to be right on the money with my own experience in the past. Interestingly enough the reviewer mentions using the 305T in exactly the same set up as you are proposing; in conjunction with a 23" monitor in portrait orientation.


----------



## CompGuy (Sep 19, 2004)

Having seen both in action, I would have to say the Samsung 305T would be the better choice. The image quality on the Samsung is superb. It really is impressive. I believe the Samsung is telescopic as well although with such a large panel one wouldn't have to raise or lower it much. My vote would be for the Samsung.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I would honestly say Samsung... the quality for both are on par but an extra $500 in your pocket is an extra $500 in your pocket. At $1329 (at ncix.com) it still ain't cheap.


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe consider the 27'' save some money.
Canada Computers - LCD Monitors > 24" & Over LCD Monitors : Samsung SyncMaster 275T Black 27" Widescreen TFT-LCD, 1920 x 1200, 3000:1, 6ms, Analog, DVI-D HDCP, S-Video, Component, HAS.

Or you could purchase refurbished if you feel lucky.
Canada Computers - LCD Monitors > Open Box/Refurbished : Samsung SyncMaster 275T Black 27" Widescreen TFT-LCD (Refurbished), 1920 x 1200, 3000:1, 6ms, Analog, DVI-D HDCP, S-Video, Component, HAS.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

The 27" is not a good option because it doesn't have more pixel than the Apple 23". The Samsung 30" looks fine because at least you gain some resolution.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

The 305T is really nice. Have seen it in action as I used it for a demo at work...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea NCIX in Langley has a demo it was beautiful. I want to try it out on a real OS and not Windows Testa.


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips! Wow, looks like I can get the Samsung 305T for as low as $1254 -- That's $800 cheaper than an APPLE 30"!

My 21" Apple Studio Display just went on the fritz after 10 years. I'll have to figure out what to do with the big honkin' CRT. I'm sure it's repairable but I don't think I want to spend any more money on it. What do people do with these anyway? I also have an old original Beige 21" I want to get rid of. It costs about 50 cents a pound to recycle it here in Ottawa and I'm sure each sucker is over 60 lbs each.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

iMuck said:


> What do people do with these anyway? I also have an old original Beige 21" I want to get rid of. It costs about 50 cents a pound to recycle it here in Ottawa and I'm sure each sucker is over 60 lbs each.


Recycle.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dell has the 3008WFP, which was just released today. It's a 30 inch monitor with a load of inputs, including HDMI, SVideo, DVI, VGA, and Displayport. It's supposed to be a great image, it uses an S-IPS panel. One other neat thing is that this monitor will work with a non dual-link source, it will just display it using 1920x1080 pixels. Not ideal, but better than not being able to use the monitor at all!

I just ordered 2 of them for the boxing week price of $1299 each, which is a great deal. Give Dell a call and ask them to honor the price in their boxing week flyer, since the monitors were out of stock at the time. The boxing week price is a good deal, since they retail for $2049. 

Personally, I prefer Apple monitors, but if they don't release some sort of MacWorld update today, I'm going to stick with the Dells for price.

Bob


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

10 Day of Deals is on currently which usually includes Monitors' at a really good price. However, it's uncertain which model.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Does the Dell have component input?


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*Questions*



bob99 said:


> Dell has the 3008WFP, which was just released today. It's a 30 inch monitor with a load of inputs, including HDMI, SVideo, DVI, VGA, and Displayport. It's supposed to be a great image, it uses an S-IPS panel. One other neat thing is that this monitor will work with a non dual-link source, it will just display it using 1920x1080 pixels. Not ideal, but better than not being able to use the monitor at all!
> 
> I just ordered 2 of them for the boxing week price of $1299 each, which is a great deal. Give Dell a call and ask them to honor the price in their boxing week flyer, since the monitors were out of stock at the time. The boxing week price is a good deal, since they retail for $2049.
> 
> ...


Heh Bob. You said that these monitors where just released today but you got boxing week prices hmm?
You ordered 2 but if Apple has new ones you'll get them... can you cancel your Dell order anytime?
Have a good day my friend


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I tried to order them during boxing week, as they were in the flyer, but since they hadn't released it yet, it said that they were out of stock. The CSR called me today to let me know a) They're out and b) They would honor the boxing day price.

No new cinema displays announced, sadly, but if there had been, I'd just send the Dells back. Dell is very good with returns.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

iMuck said:


> Thanks for all the tips! Wow, looks like I can get the Samsung 305T for as low as $1254 -- That's $800 cheaper than an APPLE 30"!


who has it for this price?

Also, are the new dells better panels? Any reviews?


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

i-rui said:


> who has it for this price?


PC Village does, but as with other places they seem to be out of stock at the moment.


----------



## iclicked (Jan 24, 2008)

*Dell 3008wfp*



bob99 said:


> I tried to order them during boxing week, as they were in the flyer, but since they hadn't released it yet, it said that they were out of stock. The CSR called me today to let me know a) They're out and b) They would honor the boxing day price.
> 
> No new cinema displays announced, sadly, but if there had been, I'd just send the Dells back. Dell is very good with returns.


Did any of the people that were told they would get the 3008wfp for $1299 actually receive them? I was told on Dec 28th by phone (i had tried ordering online for several days) that they would honour the price once the new monitor became available and now that they are on the site I have spent the last several days trying to order them. During the sale, I too was offered the 3007 for $1275 or told I could wait for the new version. While the CSR I spoke with agrees that he did say that and would order for that price, he also says that all his orders have been refused by his supervisors. I have asked to speak to the supervisor several times but have to leave messages and am always told they will call back shortly. As expected, I have yet to receive a call. I have tried calling through various Customer Support options but have made no progress. I feel that they mislead a number of the people wishing to order and need to honour the deal.
Any information that might help resolve this issue?


----------



## iclicked (Jan 24, 2008)

bob99 said:


> Dell has the 3008WFP, which was just released today. It's a 30 inch monitor with a load of inputs, including HDMI, SVideo, DVI, VGA, and Displayport. It's supposed to be a great image, it uses an S-IPS panel. One other neat thing is that this monitor will work with a non dual-link source, it will just display it using 1920x1080 pixels. Not ideal, but better than not being able to use the monitor at all!
> 
> I just ordered 2 of them for the boxing week price of $1299 each, which is a great deal. Give Dell a call and ask them to honor the price in their boxing week flyer, since the monitors were out of stock at the time. The boxing week price is a good deal, since they retail for $2049.
> 
> ...


Did you ever receive the Dell 3008wfp?


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

I finally caved in and bought the Samsung 305T. Futureshop had it on sale for $1,259. What an awesome monitor. Much brighter and crisper than my Apple 23". Not a dead pixel in it either. I'm selling the Apple monitor!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Be a bit careful on the 305T as the cheap units are likely last model.
Current units heavily constrained.
Great monitor.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Be a bit careful on the 305T as the cheap units are likely last model.
> Current units heavily constrained.
> Great monitor.


is there a way to tell the difference between 305T's? i was thinking of picking one up. what differences are there between generations?


----------

